#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Conditional Format drop-down box

## omarq

Hi,

I have a drop down box in word 2010 with the options "YES", "NO" and "N/A".  I want to have conditional formatting for different color & font depending which is chose.  e.g:

Yes = green
No = bold & red
N/A = gray

is there a way to do this?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## macropod

Hi omarq,

You could do that via an 'on exit' macro attached to the formfield and coded as:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


where 'Dropdown1' is the formfield's internal bookmark name.

----------


## omarq

Thanks.  I can't seem to get that working.  Nothing seems to happen when i click and exit the form...

----------


## macropod

Is this for a dropdown _formfield_, or something else? If not for a dropdown formfield, then what?

----------


## omarq

Ahh.. yes, sorry i was using a combobox.  is it possible to do with that in word 2010?

thanks

----------


## macropod

You can't apply different colors to your different combobox entries - they must all be the same color. Document content can be any color.

----------


## wmurugan

I need a similar help
Please see the code below.. the dropdown is unable to refresh with the change in list..basically it stays in the first choice "green" font for all selection. Also instead of font color change, i need to include the background color change accordingly. Any help is appreciated



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## arlu1201

Wmurugan,

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread. It makes sense to have a new thread for your question because a thread with numerous replies can be off putting & difficult to pick out relevant replies.

Also, 

I have added *code tags* to your post.  As per forum rule 3, you need to use them whenever you put any code in your post.  Please add them in future.  If you need more information on how to use them, check my signature.

----------


## JustnTime

> Hi,
> 
> I have a drop down box in word 2010 with the options "YES", "NO" and "N/A".  I want to have conditional formatting for different color & font depending which is chose.  e.g:
> 
> Yes = green
> No = bold & red
> N/A = gray
> 
> is there a way to do this?
> ...



 :Smilie:  The answer I believe is (assuming you've enabled the Developer Tab) click on the drop down box (any of them, or the 1 you want to change) , click on the Developer tab, click on [U]Properties, when the box opens, be sure to check the box Use style to format contents, then the New Style box  will come alive and click on that, then click on the down arrow next to  Automatic and select your color.
You might also want to change the font style too?
Good luck

----------

